# Box buyer's remorse



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone else ever bought an entire box of seemingly "box-worthy" cigars, only to get burned-out on them after a stick or two? I've got almost three full boxes just sitting in my humi. All of them are cigars that I wouldn't care to smoke again (at least not for a very long time). A five-pack of each would have been more than adequate! Why must I *always* learn things in the most difficult (read: expensive) way possible? :redface:

I'm actually a little surprised that most sticks are available by the box...I know the price per cigar is attractive, but it's kind of overkill in my experience. Unless 3 or 4 people go in on a box, I suppose? Just thinking out loud now...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Happens everyday here. Pulling words of wisdom from ghosts of Puff's past. Buy a single, if you like it buy a 5er, if after smoking the last one in the 5er you still love it CONSIDER buying a box. Many noobs get caught up in the more is better mentality and CBID only fuels that thinking making us work to get our Price Per Stick Cost down to where we think we are getting a great deal, only to find 6-months later that we got a great deal on sticks we no longer want to smoke.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

@zippogeek , the only box Ive had any remorse over was a box of LGC Serie N. Not that I don't like them, just that I like the regular line more, and coulda had a box of wavell for the same price :bitchslap:


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Happens everyday here. Pulling words of wisdom from ghosts of Puff's past. Buy a single, if you like it buy a 5er, if after smoking the last one in the 5er you still love it CONSIDER buying a box. Many noobs get caught up in the more is better mentality and CBID only fuels that thinking making us work to get out Price Per Stick Cost down to where we think we are getting a great deal, only to find 6-months later that we got a great deal on sticks we no longer want to smoke.


I agree with this. I can only currently think of 2-3 cigars that I would consider box worthy. I am sure there are others, I just haven't smoked them yet.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Many noobs get caught up in the more is better mentality


Guilty! :banghead:


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

The only cigars I would buy a box of are cigars that I know I really enjoy, time and time again. After numerous smoking of the same cigar, under various conditions. There are very few that would fall into that category..Most of them being Tatuaje.

I stock up on others by the 5 pack, or singles online or B&M bought. I like to keep a solid rotation, and always add new things..so I don't see a whole lot of reasons to have 20 of the same cigar. 10 is plenty to smoke a few and give me time to get more of them.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> I'm actually a little surprised that most sticks are available by the box...I know the price per cigar is attractive, but it's kind of overkill in my experience. Unless 3 or 4 people go in on a box, I suppose? Just thinking out loud now...


For folks that have to travel to a B&M, and for those who only smoke a certain type of cigar, box purchases are for sure the way to go. Just try getting a new release Opus, Between the Lines, or a Shark now. Some stores put limits on the purchase so folks wont just come in and wipe out their inventory.

There are a ton of cigars that I am content just to have one or two of. Then there are those where box purchases just make sense to me. Between the lower price per, and the fact that I always have them keeps me happy. Aging is another aspect of the experience. When you have a box purchase, even smoking one here and there you will end up with some that will be getting older as you are enjoying others in your inventory.

As to peoples tastes changing over time, for me, maybe a little. But overall.....I still enjoy some of the same brands I did twenty years ago. Now I can just afford better stuff as well. My moods my change as to what Im looking to get out of a smoke for the moment. But overall, not much different. I liked medium to full bodied Maduros and Sun grown back then, and still do now. Keeping a wide range of stuff keeps it interesting for me. Never stuck in a rut with the same ol' stick. Yet Ive been in B&M's plenty of times when a regular will walk in, drop about a grand and pick up their box purchases that they will be smoking for the next couple months. I once saw a suit fella walk into Habana Premium in Albany and drop a large amount of hundreds buying a stack of Davidoff boxes. I was blown away by the buying power, as well as sheer number of sticks this guy was buying at once. After he left, the owner told me this fella comes in once every month or so and does this. Its all he smokes. So for folks like that, who only smoke a specific line with no interest in variety, then why not?


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I have done this many times. Especially when I was first starting out and found a great deal on a box. That is why, with rare exceptions, I usually only buy fivers now. I have found that my palate seems to constantly change. What I loved a few months ago doesn't do it for me now. Luckily I have been able to sell off most of the ones I know I will most likely not light up in the near future


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Happens everyday here. Pulling words of wisdom from ghosts of Puff's past. Buy a single, if you like it buy a 5er, if after smoking the last one in the 5er you still love it CONSIDER buying a box. Many noobs get caught up in the more is better mentality and CBID only fuels that thinking making us work to get out Price Per Stick Cost down to where we think we are getting a great deal, only to find 6-months later that we got a great deal on sticks we no longer want to smoke.


David nailed it grab a single or 5er before you go for a box purchase. The only exception I make to this rule is for cigars that are hard to get and very popular because they're easily resold if I don't like them.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I've bought a couple boxes of Padron's, and am very happy with them. I've already smoked more than half of my first box of 1964s and still love that stick:smile:. Guess the only down side is when I pull something else to smoke, I'm sometimes underwhelmed.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Buy a single, if you like it buy a 5er, if after smoking the last one in the 5er you still love it CONSIDER buying a box.


This should be the first thing every noob reads and understands before he even looks at purchasing cigars online.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah I smoked about a half dozen of the same cigar and thought it was worth a box. I still like the cigar but I really could've done fine with a 5er or 2.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I have bought a few boxes. If I make sure what ever box I buy is desirable by those I know, and would gladly do some trading. Some cigars are as good as currency, some cigars are as good as turds. As a Noob I bought some boxes because the price was way right, and nothing bought has been bad so far.

If they are worthy cigars, get your time on here and maybe someone would do some trading or buy them. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll trade some with you. I'm kinda in the same boat - bought a bunch of cigars because I had 1 and liked it, but now I'm just not interested anymore. They're still good cigars, my tastes have just changed.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Rocket Scientologist said:


> I'll trade some with you. I'm kinda in the same boat - bought a bunch of cigars because I had 1 and liked it, but now I'm just not interested anymore. They're still good cigars, my tastes have just changed.


Thanks Brad...I'll tell you what, this is a great forum! Since creating this post, I've already gotten 2 PMs from guys expressing a willingness to trade. So if I can't work something out with them, I'll shoot you a msg.


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Happens everyday here. Pulling words of wisdom from ghosts of Puff's past. Buy a single, if you like it buy a 5er, if after smoking the last one in the 5er you still love it CONSIDER buying a box. Many noobs get caught up in the more is better mentality and CBID only fuels that thinking making us work to get out Price Per Stick Cost down to where we think we are getting a great deal, only to find 6-months later that we got a great deal on sticks we no longer want to smoke.


This. I've already had in my short time smoking a couple cigars that I've bought a single and loved it, but after buying a fiver, realized that I didn't like the cigar enough to buy a box. Definitely sage advice right here.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

I have been fortunate that 1. I have a B&M with a great selection 5 minutes from my work so I can pop in and buy a few singles each of different kinds while I explore what I like, and 2. I am cheap enough that I don't drop a couple hundred on a box until I know for a fact that it's something I'll be smoking for the distant future.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> I once saw a suit fella walk into Habana Premium in Albany and drop a large amount of hundreds buying a stack of Davidoff boxes. I was blown away by the buying power, as well as sheer number of sticks this guy was buying at once. After he left, the owner told me this fella comes in once every month or so and does this. Its all he smokes.


Man, I wish I had that kind of jack to just burn Davidoffs! :jaw:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> Man, I wish I had that kind of jack to just burn Davidoffs! :jaw:


lol, yep. At least two or three months mortgage payments went in the cashbox on that purchase. its the nice thing about this hobby. You can be a welder, painter, lawyer, doctor, and all sit together smoke some cigars and have a good conversation. Of course we have to stick with cigar talk. They start talking about the latest line of Jag's or Mercedes and Im out.


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

The more expensive the stick, the more I will make sure I have been through at least 3-5 over a period of time to make sure about them. Got a Fuente that has met that test for me, and is now box-worthy. OTOH, one of my top faves is a cheapie bundle I only had two singles of before I bought the bundle. I am about to buy my third bundle of them, so that one is a keeper for me.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The words, "box purchase", should only ever be rendered in a sentence when you either, a) know your palette has matured to the point where you are absolutely certain that a cigar you like today, you will love tomorrow, but now with some age, b) it's a strong, bold enough cigar to where you can be relatively certain it has good age potential, so you'll likely be able to easily fall in love with it again, just for different reasons this time.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

The only buyer's remorse I had was when I first got into the hobby. I bought samplers (website marketing got me) of cigars you couldn't force me to smoke now (Famous smoke shop's and Thompson's house blends). I bought them because my goal was to just fill up my desktop humi (all I had then). Now, I'm much more careful about buying boxes and I have fewer regrets. I suppose remorse is always possible because our palates do change over time. But the the risk of remorse can be mitigated with doing your homework (reviews, trying multiple singles, etc.). There are some NCs that I have loved for years and they still hit the spot for me, so I buy boxes. There are some I've liked the past year or so and I just buy 5 packs until I decide if its worth the coin.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

great advice so far everyone...thanks!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought a 50 box of Asylum 13's for a smoking deal, smoked maybe 5 within the month, decided I didn't like them and forgot about them. Went to sell them 6 months later, sold 35 of them. Smoked one on a revisit and kept the rest because it came along nicely.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

even with buying singles and 5'ers i have ended up with more cigars that i will most likely never get too. I keep buying them thinking I want to try the new stuff getting released but end up smoking a few things that i liked before. But then there is also the drawer of HTF tatuajes that I just keep buying because they are limited release or htf stuff and i dont know if ill ever actually smoke those. I think in the end, I just have a hoarding tendancy that i need to figure out how to curb


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm sad these grew on you. I was about to send a PM looking to get your last ones! But glad you're enjoying them yourself. Getting a box of 20 is risky. Getting 50 is crazy!



jp1979 said:


> I bought a 50 box of Asylum 13's for a smoking deal, smoked maybe 5 within the month, decided I didn't like them and forgot about them. Went to sell them 6 months later, sold 35 of them. Smoked one on a revisit and kept the rest because it came along nicely.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

DogRockets said:


> I'm sad these grew on you. I was about to send a PM looking to get your last ones! But glad you're enjoying them yourself. Getting a box of 20 is risky. Getting 50 is crazy!


Let me go see how many I have left. you want a fiver if I have them?


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

That'd be cool if you want part with them. I'll send you a PM.



jp1979 said:


> Let me go see how many I have left. you want a fiver if I have them?


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

DogRockets said:


> That'd be cool if you want part with them. I'll send you a PM.


Just noticed that you have only been around for a couple months..... look like I am sending them to you for freeeeeeee.... as to not violate any rules... Merry XMas!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Just noticed that you have only been around for a couple months..... look like I am sending them to you for freeeeeeee.... as to not violate any rules... Merry XMas!


Only thing I ask is that you give one to your step-brother...lol


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> Only thing I ask is that you give one to your step-brother...lol


Woot!! Thanks.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh don't worry. He has already sent me a text looking to bum one! You are in the Christmas Spirit indeed! Thanks!



jp1979 said:


> Only thing I ask is that you give one to your step-brother...lol


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

I have yet to buy a box but I have few in mind, but, bearing the sage advice here, I think I'll hang back... hopefully someone will get me a 5 pack of something interesting for Christmas!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Just noticed that you have only been around for a couple months..... look like I am sending them to you for freeeeeeee.... as to not violate any rules... Merry XMas!


You ARE the man Justin. Someone hit this man with some love. It says I love him too much.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Old Smokey said:


> You ARE the man Justin. Someone hit this man with some love. It says I love him too much.


I already had.

I can't wait to start dropping bombs! Noobs be getting bombed!

I am giving a fellow Puffer some cigars tomorrow. @04EDGE40 is getting a hand delivered BOMB. Ok, would that be considered a suicide bombing then?


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> You ARE the man Justin. Someone hit this man with some love. It says I love him too much.


Well I love you too Steve... lol BTW, the thing for the thing with the guy that we talked about will be on its way to doing the thing that it does tomorrow.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> I already had.
> 
> I can't wait to start dropping bombs! Noobs be getting bombed!
> 
> I am giving a fellow Puffer some cigars tomorrow. @04EDGE40 is getting a hand delivered BOMB. Ok, would that be considered a suicide bombing then?


kamikaze


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> kamikaze


I will have a fist full of snap rocks. I will throw them on the ground for effect.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> I will have a fist full of snap rocks. I will throw them on the ground for effect.


 video or it didn't happen


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Well I love you too Steve... lol BTW, the thing for the thing with the guy that we talked about will be on its way to doing the thing that it does tomorrow.


Right arm dude!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> Right arm dude!


was that cryptic enough?? lol


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Now to get the thread back on track, sorry OP for the thread jack... :focus:


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> Now to get the thread back on track, sorry OP for the thread jack... :focus:


it's all good! :thumb:


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh..... Oh, snap! Imin deeeep kimchi :behindsofa:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

When considering buying boxes a couple of things to keep in mind are 1) how frequently you smoke and 2) whether you prefer consistency or experimentation. If you smoke only a couple of times a week, a box of 20 or 24 cigars will be around for a long time, especially if you smoke other cigars even occasionally. If you're the kind of smoker who likes to stick with something, that can be fine. But if you like to try new cigars, you can find yourself with a couple of hundred sticks before you realize it. I always suggest new smokers refrain from purchases of more than a few cigars at a time because tastes can change quickly. Give yourself some time to become familiar with what you like and don't like. Remember, it's not a bargain if you end up not wanting the cigars.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

I just started smoking cigars in the beginning of Nov. Im up to 100 sticks already and just got some Liga Undercrowns per DLoker's recommendation. My fav stick so far. Def did a bunch of noob buying. Not much of the samplers though. Ive learned that if i wanna try something ill grab 2 as sometimes the first you can use as a test smoke and rest the 2nd to see if the flavor changes.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> This should be the first thing every noob reads and understands before he even looks at purchasing cigars online.


Before I bought my first box I went through three 5ers. Then saw a spectacular price for a box on CBid and grabbed it. Still like it -- Perdomo Habano Maduros. Ordering another box soon.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have maybe 15-20 cigars that I could smoke every day, maybe more, so I never have this issue when buying a box. In fact, I prefer to make box purchases when I can.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

This is all good advice but frankly I think some of you are making a bigger deal out of this than it is. I agree you shouldn't buy a box of something you haven't smoked, or something you have only smoked one time, but if you've smoked 2-3 of something and you paid any attention to the cigar at all you should have enough information to decide if you want a box or not. Even then, if you get through a few and decide you don't like them, that's what the marketplace is for! I bought a 10 pack of something I hadn't tried on CBid because it was a good deal and it was made by the same guy that makes another cigar I really enjoy, that was a mistake because I hated it, but in the end I learned something and I traded the remainder to a nice brother here and wasn't out any money and ended up with a few new cigars to try and a few I knew I liked already. 

The simple fact is that if you get good deals boxes are cheaper. I bought quite a few groupons a little while ago (and started that thread that's like 30 pages long now) and I bought two 10 count boxes of the Montecristo Espada and asked my GF for a bundle of Gran Habano 2002 corojo's because I've smoked several of each of those and really liked them. I don't regret it at all, I got great prices (one was a weekly special at under $3 per stick and the other was 20% off and I used a groupon) and even though it will take me ages to smoke all of them I'll learn how they age and how my tastes have/have not changed. 

I'm pretty in tune with my preferences though, I have specific tastes and I pay a lot of attention to them but there is usually very little that I absolutely despise so maybe I'm not your usual example of a new smoker...


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> Just noticed that you have only been around for a couple months..... look like I am sending them to you for freeeeeeee.... as to not violate any rules... Merry XMas!


When I saw this I started looking and I don't think that's a rule, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Not to diminish what you're doing, that's very generous of you. :thumb: I'd give you a bump, but I can't do that yet.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I've only purchase one box that I regretted, and even then, they weren't bad cigars- just not in my wheelhouse. I eventually passed them on to others and all was well. I'm a huge proponent for samplers when you're new. IMO it is the easiest (and generally most cost effective) way to try stuff out.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rocket Scientologist said:


> When I saw this I started looking and I don't think that's a rule, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Not to diminish what you're doing, that's very generous of you. :thumb: I'd give you a bump, but I can't do that yet.


Its sort of an unwritten rule not to solicit sales outside of the WTS section to members that don't have access to it yet. I have seen it upset some people in the past.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I've only purchase one box that I regretted, and even then, they weren't bad cigars- just not in my wheelhouse. I eventually passed them on to others and all was well. I'm a huge proponent for samplers when you're new. IMO it is the easiest (and generally most cost effective) way to try stuff out.


That's kind of what I was saying. Buying the 10 pack without trying one was a mistake, but I don't regret it. I've smoked 3-4 of the Espada and I know from those I like it. Now I have ten Robusto and ten Toro and if halfway through those I decide I'm bored of them I'll sit on them a while, that's why I'm doing a wineador. I only smoke 1-2 sticks a week so what I've got now and what I'm getting for Christmas and with my remaining groupons will have me set for a couple years. I'm very interested in aging, I want to know how it affects smokes I like. If at any point I really don't like something I'll offer it up for trade, I'm not buying bad cigars or anything, tastes change. The one I traded is a highly reviewed stick, it's construction was superb and it burned great. I just learned I don't like pepper bombs, so now I avoid those but some people love them or don't taste the pepper as strongly as I did...


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> video or it didn't happen


I did throw a whole box load of snap rocks and I did tell him he was getting bombed. Ask @04EDGE40


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

I've done it. 5 Vegas Gold Maduro.
Before I really knew what I liked. I was just starting to figure out I preferred Maduro wrappers, so as a special indulgence I grabbed my very first box of what I assumed I would love. Nope. Can't stand the damn things. I can't even give them away to the moochers, THEY don't like them!
But now I know better. I've ordered more than a few of my favorite Nica Libres, but otherwise stick to 5ers of Torano Exodus and La Herrancia COREs.
Live and learn.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I did throw a whole box load of snap rocks and I did tell him he was getting bombed. Ask @04EDGE40


I will vouch for that! It was quite the scene ha.

Brent is an awesome guy and gave me a bunch of great sticks! I'll post up pictures tomorrow in the bomb thread for all to see the carnage and be jealous!


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

So I offered to trade with Jason @zippogeek for the cigars he mentions in this thread and I didn't just get a trade, or a little bomb...Jason dropped a nuke on me! Look at all this:

And I've already spread the love to 2 other BOTLs, so you sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.

**Why won't the picture show up?**


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Rocket Scientologist said:


> So I offered to trade with Jason @zippogeek for the cigars he mentions in this thread and I didn't just get a trade, or a little bomb...Jason dropped a nuke on me! Look at all this:
> 
> And I've already spread the love to 2 other BOTLs, so you sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.
> 
> View attachment 51483


@*Rocket Scientologist *Booyeah! Paying it forward is what it's all about!! :rockon:


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

luckily no.

i do have some 5ers I've been trying to get through for almost a year now that I regret buying, but maybe they'll transform with time.
i purchased them, smoked 3, thought they were really good, bought another 5, and i just don't dig them anymore, so they sit.
maybe my buds were too young, or maybe i need to actually finish the 5 before buying more.

If I smoked every day I'd still consider them worth while, but I'm more a less is more kind of smoker now.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Buy it; who cares, if you change your mind you can always sell/trade/bomb than away.... I wouldn't hesitate to buy a box I had never had one of if the price were right enough.


----------



## Dennis0311 (Dec 17, 2014)

Im a noob what does cigar Bomb means? I know that NC is non cubans but what are cc's?


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Dennis0311 said:


> I know that NC is non cubans but what are cc's?


Uh......


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Dennis0311 said:


> Im a noob what does cigar Bomb means? I know that NC is non cubans but what are cc's?


Cc is the opposite of Nc. A cigar bomb is a gift given to a fellow BOTL, either with a pass or by itself


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> Cc is the opposite of Nc.


Edit: Off-topic. I'll PM you, Shane. My apologies.


----------



## DocHolliday (Feb 10, 2014)

When I first started buying cigars online, I made the mistake of buying some in too large of quantities. The first being La Perla Habana Grand Pearl. Just a very plain stick, no real flavor profile at all. The 2nd is the 1842. Ok stick, but harsh. Letting those spend some time in the humidor to see if they improve.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> I bought a 50 box of Asylum 13's for a smoking deal, smoked maybe 5 within the month, decided I didn't like them and forgot about them. Went to sell them 6 months later, sold 35 of them. Smoked one on a revisit and kept the rest because it came along nicely.


yes they did. and I wish you hadn't tried them again. oke:

the stronger sticks will always find room in the coolador for aging.

mild sticks don't seem to far as well with age after they hit there prime. (at lest to me)


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

pdq_wizzard said:


> yes they did. and I wish you hadn't tried them again. oke:
> 
> the stronger sticks will always find room in the coolador for aging.
> 
> mild sticks don't seem to far as well with age after they hit there prime. (at lest to me)


hahaha where you been haven't seen you around here lately. hope all is well.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> hahaha where you been haven't seen you around here lately. hope all is well.


I've been around just not posting much, I was on sabbatical and dunk as hell most of the time. I don't like to post or go online when I'm drinking it saves me $$ and friends. now its back to work and sober.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

pdq_wizzard said:


> I've been around just not posting much, I was on sabbatical and dunk as hell most of the time. I don't like to post or go online when I'm drinking it saves me $$ and friends. now its back to work and sober.


I'll drink to that Trace.....


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Myrddwn said:


> I've done it. 5 Vegas Gold Maduro.
> Before I really knew what I liked. I was just starting to figure out I preferred Maduro wrappers, so as a special indulgence I grabbed my very first box of what I assumed I would love. Nope. Can't stand the damn things. I can't even give them away to the moochers, THEY don't like them!
> But now I know better. I've ordered more than a few of my favorite Nica Libres, but otherwise stick to 5ers of Torano Exodus and La Herrancia COREs.
> Live and learn.


 I have smoked a bunch of different 5 Vegas cigars and haven't enjoyed any of them. I'm surprised they get so many recommendations.


----------



## DocHolliday (Feb 10, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I have smoked a bunch of different 5 Vegas cigars and haven't enjoyed any of them. I'm surprised they get so many recommendations.


So far the only ones I really enjoy are the 5 vegas gold, but there is an * I should put with that recommendation. The quality, draw, flavor, etc, vastly change with the various size of stick on the 5 vegas gold. The smaller nugget or robusto sized ones are good, easy draw, good nutty flavor as it heats up, etc. If you go with a larger stick, the flavor isn't there, tough draw on the cigar, poor quality, etc. I got some bullion sized and churchill sized and was disappointed with each, the churchill being the worst... it was a chore to smoke. Not sure which size you tried, but just an FYI with those.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I have smoked a bunch of different 5 Vegas cigars and haven't enjoyed any of them. I'm surprised they get so many recommendations.


I like the "Cask Strength" churchills, Triple A and A series 5 Vegas lines. If you have any of those and want to dump them, lemme' know....


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

I bought a box of NC Partagas' when I first got into it. I still have a bunch after realizing I like stronger more complex cigars.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Happens everyday here. Pulling words of wisdom from ghosts of Puff's past. Buy a single, if you like it buy a 5er, if after smoking the last one in the 5er you still love it CONSIDER buying a box. Many noobs get caught up in the more is better mentality and CBID only fuels that thinking making us work to get our Price Per Stick Cost down to where we think we are getting a great deal, only to find 6-months later that we got a great deal on sticks we no longer want to smoke.


From the mouth of babes.....so much truth here it hurts.....


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> I have maybe 15-20 cigars that I could smoke every day, maybe more, so I never have this issue when buying a box. In fact, I prefer to make box purchases when I can.


I need to correct my self. I got an awesome deal on a box of Xen by Nish Patel a year ago and bought it based on one good cigar I had. Fast forward a year later and I've had 3-4 of them and they are not really my thing at all.


----------



## Foxycigar (Jan 10, 2015)

I usually have some remorse with any purchase that is over 5 cigars of a single kind, even with favorites. Sometimes, even with a cigar that you love, you may just be in the mood for something different and a variety. Box-buying pigeon-holes you into smoking that same cigar at least 20 times (unless it's one of those 10-fer boxes). Personally, I have just two cigars of which I ever consider buying in boxes for the reason that when I'm not in the mood for one, I'm at least fine with having the other. It works out well.

And I agree with previous replies that knocked cbid and online auctions because, remembering from my early cigar-smoking days, they incline you to buy a lot more than you should have on hand. The slippery slope (dun dun dunnn!) comes to mind. Having said that, though, variety is also the spice of life and auction sites can be good for picking up a few cheaper five packs to try out. 

In short, box-buying is best saved for cigars that you L-O-V-E love (the kind that's tried and true, not puppy ).


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Man I am SO guilty of this. Man O War. LOVED LOVED LOVED everything I had tried from them. Bought a box of Ruination without ever trying them. GREAT DEAL on CI (NOT) and HATE THEM! TOTALLY TOTALLY FLAVORLESS. Its like smoking nothing no flavor at all. HUGE smoke output (which I LOVE mind you) but couldn't even taste the cigar at all except this HUGE nic hit in the gut. But I have a plan for them.... 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

At this point in my smoking career, the only thing I can envision myself *possibly* buying a box of would be the Anejos. Unfortunately, I'm not a Rockefeller.


----------



## tacgnol (Oct 11, 2014)

As a noob myself, my only regret so far was buying some ACID cigars (10-pack) .... I bought some 20-25 pack, i'm lucky I havent been dissapointed .... yet ...


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

I buy my dailies by the box, otherwise 1-2-3 of something else at the most.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

I love buying boxes! It makes organization and tracking so easy. Sharing and trading is a lot easier with boxes or bundles of things I either like our have liked a lot in the past... Someone else likely would like them too. Only downside is they take up a lot of room.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

jp1979 said:


> I bought a 50 box of Asylum 13's for a smoking deal, smoked maybe 5 within the month, decided I didn't like them and forgot about them. Went to sell them 6 months later, sold 35 of them. Smoked one on a revisit and kept the rest because it came along nicely.


Been there done that. I have several boxes that have been "resting" hoping the flavor profile will match mine. However I think after 8-10 and even 15 years I may have to let a couple of boxes go as they still haven't come along enough...


----------



## shong87 (Mar 17, 2015)

wish i read these before buying a box to fill my humidor


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Since I've been interested in CC's, I've been buying boxes...


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Good advice in this thread. I see two reasons to buy a box BUT it has to be a cigar I know I like. Case in point -- I like Perdomo Habano Maduros. Bought 4 or 5 5'ers of them, and loved every one. You have to go through that process. Now the two reasons:

1. Cost. Last summer, I found a box of these in the Presidente size on CBid for $73. Right now on CI is $143.99.
2. Letting them sit and mellow. I still have a few of that box in the humi. In February, bought another box in CBid, this time for $81. Those will be in the humi for a long time before the last one is gone. 

Also wanted a cheaper stick for the humi. Found Bueso Odyssey churchills on CBid for $40/box of 20. Normally $95 per box. Again, I had bought multiple 5'ers before jumping to the box. But ended up with something I like for $2 per stick.


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

zippogeek said:


> Has anyone else ever bought an entire box of seemingly "box-worthy" cigars, only to get burned-out on them after a stick or two? I've got almost three full boxes just sitting in my humi. All of them are cigars that I wouldn't care to smoke again (at least not for a very long time). A five-pack of each would have been more than adequate! Why must I *always* learn things in the most difficult (read: expensive) way possible? :redface:
> 
> I'm actually a little surprised that most sticks are available by the box...I know the price per cigar is attractive, but it's kind of overkill in my experience. Unless 3 or 4 people go in on a box, I suppose? Just thinking out loud now...


I am new to this and Cbid, and I have to hold myself back. I have bought a few sampler packs of 10 and just keeping track what I like the most. There are lot more to try out there, and hopefully soon I will have it nailed down to my taste.


----------



## rdt (Jul 30, 2011)

Bought a box of Undecrowns. What a big disappointment. The #9 gifted to me was so amazing I wanted a box of those but they are kind of pricey, so the Undercrowns sounded nice as per all the reviews. Holy crap, what a poor tasting smoke.
I have had 4 out of the box already so I know it's not just the one bad stick of the bunch. How could the Undercrown be SO FAR OFF THE MARK from the big brother #9 ???
The construction is so so, the burn is a little lop sided. Ok amount of smoke when it's not going out on me.
And all that I could deal with...but the flavour....just does not do it for me.
And it's not that they are to strong. My usual box purchases are Oliva V's, Arturo Sun Grown's, and singles of Opus X when ever I can get one. I love a strong cigar. But the Undercrowns, well if I knew that flavour was coming my way I would have bought 3 boxes of just as bad Rocky Patels.&#55357;&#56880;
And before anyone asks the usual "what is the state of your humidor? Is it to high? To low? Wet, dry?"
It is bang on and all my other cigars are just perfect.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

rdt said:


> Bought a box of Undecrowns. What a big disappointment. The #9 gifted to me was so amazing I wanted a box of those but they are kind of pricey, so the Undercrowns sounded nice as per all the reviews. Holy crap, what a poor tasting smoke.
> I have had 4 out of the box already so I know it's not just the one bad stick of the bunch. How could the Undercrown be SO FAR OFF THE MARK from the big brother #9 ???
> The construction is so so, the burn is a little lop sided. Ok amount of smoke when it's not going out on me.
> And all that I could deal with...but the flavour....just does not do it for me.
> ...


In my experience, rest does UC a lot of good. I let them sit for several months before even trying one, Ive found they seem to be shipped wet/bitter or something.


----------

